# Horses and Land Vague job ideas



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Bumping for ANY advice or input.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Most people with horses and land do their own planning and pasture layouts, and there's plenty of free information out there about soil conservation, manure management, and how to keep the pasturage from turning into weeds or dust bowls.

The high dollar stables already employ people to do that for them, so it's hardly a new concept.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks SR. I always appreciate your no nonsense answers, even when it's not what I want to hear!
I am really trying to figure out a way to use my degree (double BS in Environmental Sci and Soil Sci) somehow in the horse world, since I am passionate about the land, but am more than unimpressed in my current job. It might not happen, though and I understand that.

ETA your avitar cracks me up.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I keep coming back to this idea of land/horse consultations. I googled, "paddock paradise consultants" and actually came up with quite a few results, mostly folks who also practice barefoot trimming.
I am seriously considering starting a small consulting business (NOT quiting my full time job), because while there is indeed free information on soil conservation and layout, I have run into a lot of people who are overwhelmed by it and it is impossible to learn all about your land by reading articles from the other side of the country. Sometimes an extra set of eyes physically on the land can help out and fix or advert some problems.

Now, I am trying to figure out if Paddock Paradise is a trademarked or copyrighted term, if I need specific approval from AANHCP, and all that legal mumbo jumbo. A few emails have been sent, but while I wait, do any of you know?


----------



## aoborsk1 (Aug 26, 2014)

I think you have a great idea. My mom's boyfriend majored in something similar to you and he came and did my paddocks/pastures because my current layout had tons of runoff problems. Good luck to you!


----------

